# spezielle reiniger für die  pulverbeschichtung????



## sash73 (18. Januar 2005)

hallo!!!

erst mal der rahmen,sx01,ist super!!!bin paar schnelle einheiten gefahren und er ist echt gut!!!wieter so!!!

problem!!!!wenn ich mein bike putze(rahmen sx01),wird er irgendwie nicht mehr so sauber!!!bleiben flecken!!!nehme dann ein bischen wd40 und mit dem bekomme ich den hartnäckigen schmutz,öl,fett weg!!schadet wd40 der pulverbeschichtung?

mfg sash


----------



## fatmodul (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Diese Frage ist nicht so ganz einfach zu beantworten. Wir haben das diskutiert, aber wir sind zu keiner richtigen Lösung gekommen. Ich werde morgen mal beim Pulverbeschichter anfragen, ob die Beschichtung WD40 verträgt.

Ansonsten: ganz gut bewährt haben sich Bikepolituren mit Silicon (z. B. Pedros). Die verschliessen die Poren der Beschichtung und sorgen dafür, daß der Dreck leicht wieder abgeht.

Wir melden uns nochmal zu diesem Thema......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (8. Mai 2005)

wie siehts denn aus mit der WD40-Verträglichkeit ? 
davon habe ich auch noch ne Dose hier, wäre ja super wenns auch als Politur geeignet wäre


----------



## karmakiller (19. Mai 2005)

ist hier überhaupt noch ein betreuender Mitarbeiter von fatmodul aktiv?


----------



## fatmodul (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Aber sicher bin ich noch da. Bis zu Deiner Frage war dieses Thema aber ganz nach hinten gewandert und ich habe es ehrlich gesagt vergessen. Sorry!

Also: Wer seiner Pulverbeschichtung etwas gutes tun will greift lieber zu herkömmlichen Lack- und Bikepflegemitteln. Wie gesagt, z. B. die Politur von Pedros versiegelt mit Silicon die Lackoberfläche und sorgt so für einen schönen Glanz und leichte Reinigung. Der Dreck kann nicht so ankleben.

Ein Kriechöl wie WD40 kann das zwar auch, durch die enthaltenen Lösungsmittel usw. kann aber nicht ausgeschlossen werden, daß die Lackschicht evtl. auf Dauer angegriffen wird. Wir würden zumindest nicht dafür garantieren.

Wir haben übrigens auch reagiert und versehen jetzt viele Rahmen mit einer seiden-matten Pulverbeschichtung. Im Gegensatz zu ganz matten Beschichtungen lässt sich die etwas glattere Oberfläche sehr gut reinigen, da sie geschlossene poren hat. Trotzdem glänzt die Beschichtung nicht. 

Grüße - Peter


----------



## karmakiller (24. Mai 2005)

danke für die Info     - meinst du von Pedros Bike Lust - oder was anderes ?


----------

